# Humberside Show Question



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi

Does anyone know what the parking is like at Lincolnshire Showground? wondering whether I need the boys pram to cart them in or just carry them.

Also anyone gonna be there?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

There is ample parking a lincolnshire showground - but I have never been to a dog show there - maybe Nouska will tell you how far you have to walk if that is what you would want to know.
regards
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Perhaps try contacting the organisers of the show, they will probably be able to fully answer your query.

HTH and have fun!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Vast amounts of parking on the grass. Just hope it isn't horribly wet

Liz


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes,there is loads and loads of parking there,you will have no problem at all.I am local,about 20 miles away.I am showing 2 of mine there also.xxxx


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

heh am about same distance away, am near S****horpe  and first time to this showground

though will be back in June/July for the Lincolnshire one too


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep me too,just the other side of Winterton,so we must be neighbours.xxxxx


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

oooh will be neighbours at the show too... HPs normally opposite the Siamese, just look for the most elegant black and white adult pud there to find Indy, I will be the crazy one with him and tabby+white kitten, Misha


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

oooh getting so close to the show!

And if how Misha behaved for the vet today is any indication then he was *born* for showing lol


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, big day tommorrow,hopefully will see you there hun.xxxx


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

yep, car packed and raring to go 

Kitties bathed, groomed and smelling *gawgeous* just gotta get me in same state lol


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Good Luck guys ,have a brill day ,looking forward to hearing how you got on:thumbup1:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

SOMEBODY has a mega show brag 

If she doesn't tell soon, I will!

Liz


----------

